# Why won't Directv.com remember my password?



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

This may seem like a minor issue to most, but it drives me nuts that I cannot get the Directv.com website to remember my password. I select the "Remember my information" box and it always remembers my login name, but never the password. My browsers (Safari and Chrome) never even offer me the option of having my password remembered. (On other sites with a password I usually get a prompt.) Is this just me or is it a Directv.com issue? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

On most of the websites I go to that are anything to do with financial, the only thing some of them will remember is your user name. Never the password.
Banking and Credit union sites I use will not remember anything. It is for your own safety.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

It's generally the browser that remembers your PW, not the site. Not a good idea.


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

@jimmie - Yes, I get that. Same for me, I never let the browser remember my financial sites info. But this is Directv, hardly critical in the scope of things. Manually entering the password every single time I visit the site is annoying as hell. Don't have to do that with the apps, so I wish it'd carry over to the website. Just give me the option.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

The problem is, if someone hacked your computer and that password was remembered they could get into your account and change your address, change your package, order PPV, order equipment, etc. The apps don't have nearly as much access to stuff that could cost you or DirecTV time and money if someone were to hack into them. 

If you think about it the only sites that tend to remember your password are stuff like blogs, forums, facebook, etc. Usually if there is any kind of financial information tied to an account they won't let you save the password. I know my Electric Company, Gas company, Garbage Company, etc websites don't remember them.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

As others have brought up there is reasoning behind this. Depending on your browser you can set up saved passwords for sites, or set to keep the cookies that contain the needed information to re logon sans challenge. If your computer is isolated from others and is password protected for your account (which I sort of suspect is not), then you could set it up to do this for you. BUT not trivial to do and *would* be an unintended security hole if your system were to be stolen or even misused by guests/extended family members..

Sad truth is that people count on us leaving doors open so they can use our info for their own purposes. That being said, I get your wish, I hate the security requirements myself. I would use a password here different from my banking or any other money accessing interfaces. You could choose a password that uses some simple sequential key runs like 'qazWSX3ed' or something that just requires mashing a few keys in a row here and there. The sequences will hold up past a dictionary driven password hack and likely you'll have a bit of difficulty explaining them to someone else, yet these sorts of key sequences can roll off the keyboard even for non touch typist with ease.

Don "just sayin" Bolton



sangs said:


> @jimmie - Yes, I get that. Same for me, I never let the browser remember my financial sites info. But this is Directv, hardly critical in the scope of things. Manually entering the password every single time I visit the site is annoying as hell. Don't have to do that with the apps, so I wish it'd carry over to the website. Just give me the option.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

yup, is DirecTV for your safety. however, there are programs out there that can do this for you, Dashlane and Password1 comes to mind


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

peds48 said:


> yup, is DirecTV for your safety. however, there are programs out there that can do this for you, Dashlane and Password1 comes to mind


Just came across this older post and that is an excellent suggestion. I never tried Password 1 but Dashlane is fantastic and all of the passwords stay securely on your computer and never go to their website. It'd really nice to go to a site and watch it log you in. If a site has a 2 page log in then you need to do the 1st page manually and let DL do the rest. It makes up passwords that no one could ever guess.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

The issue with Password 1 and DashLane and their "random" password generator is they way it integrates on mobile devices (at least on iPhones and iPads) because these softwares can't install as plugins, they come with a built in browser which are "sucky" at best. Apple on the other hand, just knocked it out out of the park by introducing "key chain" access. basically is the same as password 1, but now is system wide on all MAC OS and iOS.

http://www.apple.com/osx/whats-new/features.html#icloud


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

But it's fairly useless if you aren't all in on Apple. Apps like the one I use, Lastpass, are cross platform. Plus it works with my Yubikey for two factor.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I tried Mercury browser on iPad and it remember my password every time I log on, Just hit the save button above the keyboard after you enter your username and password, and uncheck "remember me" everytime you try to log in.


----------

